# Think I'm done with this BS



## Firecapt (Mar 3, 2016)

I drive in Houston. Gotta renew the sticker in July. For whatever reason they made everyone's expire the same month so when it comes to renew I imagine it will be a long wait. 

Not a longtime Uber guy by any means. 130 total rides in the 3 months I've been doing this so called gig. Usually just do one night a week. Here is my rundown...

Drive a luxery vehicle that qualifies for select Rates are not bad, but I have probably done a total of 4 or 5 select rides out of the 130. The rest are X. I have to use premiem gas. 

Received probably about 5-8 tips total. Best was $20, rest $2-5. 

Majority or my rides are bar hoppers too lazy to walk 3 blocks. $2.20 fair with no tip. 

Had one really good ride from Beyoncee concert to spring. $130 payout for 50 minute ride. 3.7 surge

Had one obnoxious pax who was drunk and annoying to begin with which was my last ride for the night. Left his cell phone in my car and I heard the find my iPhone alert 3:30 am 5 minutes from my house when I had to be at then full time job by 6. Drove 20 minutes there and 20 back to bring it to him. No tip, no thank you as his roommate answered the door and not even a 5 star comment as I felt I went out of my way to bring it to his dumb ass. 

Was off this weekend but didn't even drive since my car is due for an oil change. Didn't see any Memorial Day surges they were claiming. 

My goal is usually $100 a night but of course that's before expenses. After gas it's prob $80 not including wear and tear. So barely $8-$10 an hour before taxes. After taxes I imagine it's not even minimum wage.

If I continue it will be even less than I drive now to stay activated, then just try to catch a ride for a big surge and easy money. Unless they increase the rates

Overall I think uber is great for the PAX. They get a cheap ride there in a short amount of time. Drivers get screwed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sums it up


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Firecapt said:


> I drive in Houston. Gotta renew the sticker in July. For whatever reason they made everyone's expire the same month so when it comes to renew I imagine it will be a long wait.
> 
> Not a longtime Uber guy by any means. 130 total rides in the 3 months I've been doing this so called gig. Usually just do one night a week. Here is my rundown...
> 
> ...





Firecapt said:


> I drive in Houston. Gotta renew the sticker in July. For whatever reason they made everyone's expire the same month so when it comes to renew I imagine it will be a long wait.
> 
> Not a longtime Uber guy by any means. 130 total rides in the 3 months I've been doing this so called gig. Usually just do one night a week. Here is my rundown...
> 
> ...


You should message csr through your app and tell them you would like to set up 2 accounts. 1 for select and X; and another account that is just a select account. They do it no problem. Especially with the summer coming up. Houston is massive, if you are logged into just your select account you will get rides and it will always make it worth your time.


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mike3538 said:


> You should message csr through your app and tell them you would like to set up 2 accounts. 1 for select and X; and another account that is just a select account. They do it no problem. Especially with the summer coming up. Houston is massive, if you are logged into just your select account you will get rides and it will always make it worth your time.


I totally understand that all markets are different. I'm in the Seattle market and it's definitely been worth it.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Houston won't do it. I had it for a minute and they changed it back and no Houston driver has successfully gotten it again


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Every day I don't log on is another good day at home without an empty gas tank


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Houston is fighting so much. Maybe try one of the delivery apps like DoorDash


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

You could also try driving mostly select even without an option to only receive select pings. Just ignore most of the X pings. It's harder to do if you get timed out; but, position yourself with X cars surrounding you to deflect some of the X calls.

Also remember other select cars are in the same situation. Many of them will be taking X calls. If you stay available on select rather than driving X that reduces your competition.

Select demand will also likely only be in much smaller areas and more limited times. Learn and focus on those patterns.

Taking some X calls is ok, for example, if you take a select call that goes outside where you can get another select call. It may beat driving back dead miles. Or take an X if there's high surge; but, you might get high surge in select too.

Select demand can be pretty slow in many cities. So even doing all this may not help much other than to get the same pay with less miles. It might be worth a try though.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Start your own luxury car service in Houston.

75$ an hour. Bunch of my friends in Napa have been very successful.


----------

